# New version of Piano Orchestration piece



## AndreasvanHaren (May 7, 2007)

Hi,
I made a new version of my orchestrated piano piece "After work, Late at Night".

Here are the links to the mp3 and the pdf:

"After work, late at night" - mp3

"After work, late at night" - pdf

I put the piece in a higher key, so the oboe wouldn't be so low and thick in his solo, and the horn not so high (after putting it an octave lower as well).
i added some new strings parts and redid the woodwind section. I believe it's much more interesting now. This time, the mp3 isn't a midi bounce but played in on my piano into Garageband, using the Orchestra jam pack.

Like always, I love to hear comments to take out the errors.

André


----------



## Dividend (Mar 14, 2008)

Hello! Listened to your 3 minute piece and liked it, dynamics and instrumentaiton is just right. And you are from gothenburg, but with that name i thought you were dutch or something  I am from Lund, the same country. I feel maybe the breaks are too harsh in the softness of the song. But do not remove them! Its just my opinion but putting some soft soft instrument low in the mix could work.

Nice piece!


----------



## AndreasvanHaren (May 7, 2007)

Hi, yes I am from Holland. I live in Sweden since 2003. 
Thanks for the comment, I am trying to get better in orchestration by using my little piano pieces for it. Still lot's of things to discover.


----------



## Dividend (Mar 14, 2008)

Haha, i orchestrate often (mostly simpler things that are easy to listen to) but as you say there are always more thigns to discover.

Hmm, i might link to some piece.


----------

